# Clearing the air around e-cigarettes



## Kurt Yeo (9/2/17)

"
Posted on January 31 2017

Fears that “vaping” is a gateway to tobacco smoking are unfounded, shows a comprehensive review of available evidence on the harms and benefits of electronic or e-cigarettes and vapour devices, released today by University of Victoria’s Centre for Addictions Research of BC (CARBC) in a report called “Clearing the Air.” 

Researchers surveyed the rapidly increasing academic literature on e-cigarettes and found evidence that vaping is replacing—rather than encouraging—the smoking of tobacco cigarettes among young people. The CARBC researchers identified 1,622 articles on the topic, of which 170 were relevant to their review. Evidence shows that tobacco use by youth has been declining while use of vapour devices has been increasing.

“Fears of a gateway effect are unjustified and overblown,” says principal investigator Marjorie MacDonald. “From a public health perspective, it’s positive to see youth moving towards a less harmful substitute to tobacco smoking.”

Among their other observations, CARBC researchers found strong evidence that the vapour from e-cigarettes is less toxic than tobacco cigarette smoke. Vapour devices do not release tar, and vapour emissions contain only eighteen of the 79 toxins found in cigarette smoke, including considerably lower levels of certain cancer causing agents and volatile organic compounds (VOCs). Almost all substances tested were substantially lower, or not detected, in vapour devices compared to cigarettes.

In addition, vapour from electronic devices is airborne for less than 30 seconds compared to 18 to 20 minutes for tobacco smoke, substantially reducing the time of second-hand exposure. 

Researchers caution, however, that some vapour devices may contain potentially concerning levels of metals and particulate matter, noting that there has been insufficient research regarding some significant carcinogens that may still be present.

Finally, they found encouraging evidence that vapour devices could be at least as effective as other nicotine replacements as aids to help tobacco smokers quit.

“The public has been misled about the risks of e-cigarettes,” concludes Tim Stockwell, CARBC director and co-principal investigator. “Many people think they are as dangerous as smoking tobacco but the evidence shows this is completely false.”

The team recommends that Canadian regulations of vapour devices be informed by the best available evidence and with a view to improving public health; that more accurate information about their risks in comparison with tobacco use is provided to the public; and that strategies are developed to help people who wish to quit smoking have affordable access to the safest forms of vapour devices.

This research was funded by the Canadian Institutes of Health Research. UVic PhD candidate Renée O’Leary was the project coordinator and lead author on the report. Dan Reist, CARBC assistant director, is a co-author. 

Jan. 15 to 21 is National Non-Smoking Week in Canada.

A media kit containing author photos, full report (for media only, not for publication), and an infographic is available on Dropbox. An executive summary is available here.

Source: University of Victoria (Canada)"

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Warlock (9/2/17)

Nice find @Kurt Yeo  Thanks for posting

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## mavric69 (9/2/17)

The same people that say cigarettes are a gateway to weed, which is ironically a gateway to hard drugs, would say that ecigs are a gateway to cigarettes... I heard this conversation on Heart FM the other day.. Now, i am a very open minded person but when you hear comments like, "the vapour smells like mold" and "id rather sit in cigarette smoke than vapor", i suddenly get an aching feeling in my left testi..the "yar you know these things give you popcorn lung" while the dude making the comment is sucking on a stinkie... I never quite understood the logic behind "cigs is a gateway"... They assuming that there is a large amount of people that smoke a cig for the first time then soon after, have the uncontrollable urge to smoke a button or shoot up heroine or steal a light bulb to tik with... with that logic, water is a gateway to alcoholism... if your girlfriend ask you to choke her during sex, thats a gateway to becoming a rapist... i could sit here and make countless examples .. I think these are the same people who say things like Rock n Roll is the devils music... the same people that believe the government will never lie and politicians are moral beings.. the same people that, as a minority, declare certain things unacceptable, thus disallowing said thing for the majority that wants it.. 

/rant over

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kurt Yeo (9/2/17)

Wow...graphic, but I hear you. What the previous studies failed to distinguish was whether vaping is a gateway into smoking or the real truth was the transition from smoking to vaping. Whether this was an honest flaw in their process or data mining, or intended to drive a result, is a matter that always concerns me. They simply looked at vapers who smoke, and not at vapers who still smoke.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (9/2/17)

Spread the truth! More intelligence prevailing, so good to see.


----------



## stevie g (9/2/17)

vapor is airborne for less than 30 seconds.. are they sure about this because my vape hangs in the air for ages if there is no through wind.

And what a load of shite about the part of airborne heavy metals.


----------

